# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO PRESENCIAL: "MANEJO TECNIFICADO DEL CULTIVO DE CHIRIMOYO Y SUS PRINCIPALES PUNTOS DE MERCADO EN EL COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL"

## Bruno Cillóniz

*LUGAR:* 
Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA)
Av. La Molina 1981, La Molina  *FECHA:* 
Jueves 23 y viernes 24 de mayo  *INVERSIÓN:* 
Cien Nuevos Soles (S/.100.00), incluye: Certificado de participación, CD con material informativo, materiales de trabajo, refrigerio y almuerzo.  *VACANTES LIMITADAS:* 
50  Personas.  *INSCRIPCIONES:* 
En el INIA (Av. La Molina Nro 1981. La Molina) en la Oficina del Centro Experimental La Molina. 
Depositando el costo del curso en el Banco de la Nación a la cuenta corriente N° 0000-282510 a nombre del INIA. 
Para separar la vacante, remitir copia escaneada de la boleta de pago  al correo electrónico celamolina@inia.gob.pe o  al telefax N° 3492600 anexo 249. 
(Si no se confirma con el comprobante  no se considera inscrito). 
NOTA:Las Inscripciones el mismo día del curso se efectuarán solo hasta cubrir las 50 vacantes. Las personas que no alcancen cupo podrán ser inscritos para el próximo curso. 
Solo ingresaran las personas que poseen las boletas de pago. 
No se permite el ingreso de filmadoras, cámaras fotográficas, niños, ni mascotas. 
La asistencia es personal e intransferible.  *INFORMES:* 
Av. La Molina N° 1981, Lima 12 - Perú
Casilla Postal N° 2791, Lima 1 - Perú
Teléfono - Fax: (01) 349 2600 Anexo 249
E-mail: celamolina@inia.gob.pe  (Consultas) / omateo@inia.gob.pe Consultas)   *VER PROGRAMA*    Temas similares: Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - ÁNCASH Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - MOQUEGUA Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" Curso "MANEJO INTEGRADO DE PLAGAS Y ENFERMADADES DE CULTIVOS DE EXPORTACIÓN EN EL PERÚ" Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09)

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buenas tardes_:
Este tipo de cursos serian bueno que los dictaran tambien en otros lugares:
Como Trujillo y Chiclayo, son muy interesantes para desarrollarlos.
gracias 
Jack

----------

